
The New National ID Systems - based2
https://www.cato.org/publications/policy-analysis/new-national-id-systems
======
based2
src
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/10/id_systems_th...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/10/id_systems_thro.html#comments)

